
Passing the torch - laurent123456
https://lobste.rs/s/rk00gm/passing_torch
======
overcast
What exactly does Lobsters solve? Who does this cater to?

~~~
DanBC
I think that HN used to have opaque moderation - people would find themselves
shadow-banned and not know why.

Lobste.rs makes different choices around moderation (including user
moderation) and is a lot more transparent than HN.

Lobste.rs is a good community, and I'm glad it's sill going to be around.

Things have changed a bit on HN though. If a mod chooses to ban someone they
almost always leave a message. (I think, I'm not a mod.)

~~~
lucozade
Being invitation only, presumably, makes it much harder for someone who has
been banned to quickly set up a new account and continue the nefarious
behaviour.

Shadow banning mitigates that somewhat as it can take a little while for the
person to realise they're banned.

~~~
justmyself
Shadow banning is the most lowly form of moderation.

